# Fischereiprüfung?



## Makreli (16. November 2005)

Welche foraus setzungen brauch mann um eine Fischereiprüfung zu bestehen und welche fragen kommen da vor?


Falls euch das hilft ich wohne in Hensted-Ulzburg


----------



## DonCamile (16. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

| Angeln in Deutschland | VDSF e.V.


----------



## DonCamile (16. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php

Klick auf Fischerprüfung registrier dich dort sind die Fragen


----------



## Makreli (17. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Muss mann alle fregen richtig haben um zu bestehen


----------



## angelndes_sofa (17. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Achte darauf,ob die Fragen aus deinem Bundesland sind,das hat hier noch keiner erwähnt


----------



## DonCamile (17. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Du musst um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden sowieso einen 30 Std. Lehrgang absolvieren mit einer Prüfungnach dem Lehrgang.Während dieses Lehrgangs geht ihr ja die Prüfungsfragen durch.Der grösste Teil der Fragen aus den Blinker Prüfungsfragen sind identisch mit denen in deiner Prüfung im Original ,andere wiederum sind anders gestellt aber mit der gleichen Antwort.

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa du musst alle lernen denn:
Es sind fünf Fachgebiete auf denen du geprüft wirst nämlich Allgemeine Fischkunde ,Spezielle Fischkunde ,Gewässerkunde ,Gerätekunde und (Länderspezifische) Gesetzeskunde.Pro Fachgebiet 12 Fragen also insgesamt 60 .Hast du in einem Fachgebiet mehr als drei Fragen falsch dann bist du durchgefallen.


----------



## Carissma (19. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Du musst den Vorbereitungslehrgang mitmachen bei der Prüfung werden 60 fragen gestellt davon musst du insgesamt 45 richtig haben es sind 5Fächer mit jeweils 12 fragen mindestens die hälfte musss stimmen


----------



## Bjoern23NRW (21. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe heute meine Prüfung bestanden. Theorie war recht einfach und die Fische erkennen war auch kein Problem.

Bei dem praktischen Teil war ich bisher immer sehr unsicher, hatte aber das Glück die Pilkrute zu ziehen  :m


----------



## angelndes_sofa (21. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Das scheint den garnicht zu interessieren,weil er garnicht auf eure antworten in seinem eigenhändig erstellten thread antwortet |uhoh:


----------



## Makreli (26. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Ja, das ist jar aber ganz schön schwer,Oder?


----------



## grintz (26. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Gut erkannt ! :m  Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung (anfang Nov. Prüfung gehabt und bestanden|supergri ) wenn ich sage das du ziiiiiiiiemlich viel lernen musst ! Aber wie sagt man so schön : Es ist noch kein Profiangler vom Himmel gefallen !
In diesem Sinne viel Glüch und viel Spaß beim lernen ! Es lohnt sich  .


----------



## michante (27. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

ich habe auch vor einigen woche mein prüfung abgelegt(Brandenburg), ich musste allerdings keinen lehrgang mitmachen der war freiwillig. Ich kann dir nur  das Heft zur Anglerprüfung empfehlen kostet um die 20€ ist allerdings ne CD mit fragen mitbei, und du siehst dann auch gleich ob es richtig ist oder nicht und brauchst nicht erst selber nachgucken.


----------



## zanderzocker1 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

ich habe mir auch sehr viel sorgen ums bestehen gemacht aber letzt endlich habe ich dieses jahr meine fischerprüfung abgelegt und bestanden die fragen waren im gegesatz zu den prüfungen an dem comp. sehr einfach ich hab jedes thema ei paar mal durchgemacht alo alle fragen und das hat mir gereicht. viel glück hoffentlich bestehst du zanderzocker1


----------



## davidpil (29. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

hi

also ich fand die Prüfung eigendlich recht einfach. wenn du schon vorher als mal geangelt hast dann weißt du eigendlich schon alles.
aus welchem bundesland kommst du denn? das spiel wirklich ein große rolle.mfg david


----------



## kea (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Selbst in einem Bundesland sind die praktischen Prüfungen teilweise unterschiedlich. Im Kreis Recklinghausen z.B. darf man nur auf die Geräte zeigen und kurze Erklärungen dazu abgeben. In Bottrop dagegen muss eine Ausrüstung komplett zusammengestellt und montiert werden. Da sind dann schon einige durchgefallen weil sie in der Aufregung die Schnur nicht untern dem Rollenbügel hatten.
Mein Tipp: besuch einen Lehrgang beim örtlichen Angelverein. Die kennen sowohl die Prüfung als auch das Material. Unser Verein z.B. hat die identische Hardwareausstattung, wie sie auch bei der Prüfung auf dem Tisch liegt.


----------



## * Julian * (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

An deiner stelle würd ich dann erstmal einen Lehrgang besuchen falls es bei euch in deinem Bundesland nich Pflicht ist ! 

Wenn du dann da warst ist die prüfung ziemlich einfach !   
Ich hatte bei meiner Prüfung 1 Fehler im schriftlichem Teil ! 
Mach dir keine Sorgen melde dich einfach zur Prüfung an und der Rest klappt schon also ich fand die Prüfung ziemlich einfach !  

Gruß und guten Rutsch Julian !!! |wavey:


----------



## enschroi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

erlich gesagt ist die fischerprüfung richtig richti einfach und ich glaube die meisten haben geschummelt.


----------



## Makreli (18. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Aber wie viele Fehler darf mann denn in einem Fachgebiet falsch haben z.b. Gesetzeskunde?


----------



## Sveni90 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Also ich komme aus sachsen anhalt und da gibt es 300 fragen un da werden 64 abgefragt und insgesammt darf man 15 fehler machen.
Also wenn du neuling bist und vorher keine erfahrungen sammeln konntest würde ich einen lehrgang mitmachen die sind seeeeeehhhhhr hilfreich vor allem was das rechtliche angeht.
Und wenn du lernst packst du das auch(vieleicht wie ich ohne fehler)


----------



## Makreli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Und wie ist das in Schleswig-Holstein?


----------



## ug7t (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist das in Schleswig-Holstein?


Ist im Grunde realtiv einfach, wobei das natürlich vom Prüfling abhängt und auch eine Frage des Alters ist. Als Jugendlicher empfindet man das sicherlich anders als ein Erwachsener mit ausreichend Prüfungserfahrung.

In S-H braucht man vor der Prüfung aber keinen Bammel zu haben, schliesslich sind *alle *Fragen vorher bekannt. Der Landesverband gibt einen Leitfaden zur Prüfung heraus, dort sind alle maßgeblichen Fragen und Gesetzestexte drin, ich hab mein Exemplar beim Lehrgang bekommen. Zum Thema Lehrgang noch eines, meines Wissens ist er keine Pflicht in S-H. Es ist nur nicht immer einfach rauszufinden wie es ohne Lehrgang mit der Prüfungsanmeldung funktioniert, da beides meist Hand in Hand geht.

Ich habe vom Lehrgang nur den ersten Kurstag besucht, ich hab dann entschieden das für mich das Selbststudium sinnvoller ist. 

grüße!


----------



## waldfee (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Also ich hab in Bayern die Prüfung bereits mit 11 Jahren gemacht d.h. noch bevor ich überhaupt nen "richtigen" Fischereischein bekommen konnte und drauf gepaukt hab ich auch nicht! Wenn du im Vorbereitungskurs etwas aufmerksam zuhörst is es echt nicht schwer!

MfG


----------



## Sveni90 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Bei euch klingt das so einfach.
Hier in sachsen anhalt hatten wir wo ich meine prüfung gemacht habe 54% die durchgefallen sind.


----------



## esox_105 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Üben, üben, üben, dann ist die Prüfung ein Kinderspiel :m .


----------



## DonCamile (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*



			
				waldfee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab in Bayern die Prüfung bereits mit 11 Jahren gemacht d.h. noch bevor ich überhaupt nen "richtigen" Fischereischein bekommen konnte und drauf gepaukt hab ich auch nicht! Wenn du im Vorbereitungskurs etwas aufmerksam zuhörst is es echt nicht schwer!
> 
> MfG


Das ist jetzt 12 Jahre her kannst du dir persönlich vorstellen das die Prüfung schwerer geworden ist ?
Nenn mir bitte mal die verschiedenen Gröten und Froscharten. Gräser und Pflanzen die unter Naturschutz stehen die du beim angeln am Ufer nicht kaputt treten darfst.
Geh mal die Prüfungsfragen duch online unter www.blinker.de.

Mir geht das langsam auf den Keks von Leuten die vor 150 Jahren Prüfung gemacht haben Aussagen zu hören wie die Prüfung ist ein Klacks.#q


Letztes Jahr die Herbstprüfung haben nur 52% bestanden das wird schon seine Gründe haben.


----------



## Makreli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Also ich übe jar ich habe jar den Leitfaden schon!Und ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN mache ich jar schon!


----------



## Makreli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Aber ich immer habe noch so viele Fehler!


----------



## waldfee (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Tja...wenn man es nicht schafft sich mit der Materie vertraut zu machen sollte man sich villeicht was anderes suchen! Ich möchte ja auch nicht dass mich jemand überfährt nur weil die Verkehrsregeln so schwer sind...! Schon klar dass man nix geschenkt bekommt aber mal ehrlich...!


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich immer noch so viele Fehler!



Suche dir einmal einen erfahrenen Angler, welcher mit dir übt, denn klappt das auch. Ich habe mittlerweile ingesamt 14 Jugendliche an die Prüfung herangeführt, die sagten alle : Den Lehrgang hätten sie sich schenken können....und alle haben sie mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.


----------



## Makreli (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Ah bei mir wirds nicht so aber vieleicht besteh ich die trotz dem!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sveni90 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

*Du bestehst* 
das ist ein Befehl =)


----------



## Makreli (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Sir Ja Sir:e 
Zu Befehl Sir:e


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Hallo Angelgemeinde!Ich hatte vor kurzer Zeit eine sehr Gute Seite zum Üben für den Angelschein gefunden!Man konnte dort alle Prüfungen der Letzten Jahre in Sachsen-Anhalt ablegen,diese waren mit Quoten für den Anteil der Bestandenen Dargelegt,bei welchen man sich selbst Testen konnte!Jetzt finde ich diese Seite nicht mehr....Ich wollte meinem Vater mal diese mgl. bieten zu sehen was einen alles erwartet!Wer kennt solche Seiten ähnliche oder gar diese??


----------



## H3ndrik (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

ich hatte ein programm....
aber mein vater hat mir auch noch son heft'chen vom arbeitskollegen gegeben da stand alles drinn


----------



## Rauball jäger (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

moin moin ich hab meine prüfung in bremen gemacht und bei uns gab es nur eine theoretische prüfung keine praktische =D


----------



## Backfire (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

hab meine prüfung auch mit 11 jahren abgelegt. ich war so fischverrückt, daß ich alle prüfungsfragen auswendig konnte. 
kein wunder, hatte ich doch schon seit 2 jahren Max Piper, "der vielseitige Angler", Eilts, "ungewöhnliche tage" und tonnenweise zeitschriften wie "blinker" oder "fisch & fang" nachts unter der bettdecke studiert.
mein latein hat darunter gelitten, und in mathe war ich auch nicht so doll, aber hey? was macht das schon, wenn man endlich offiziell und legal seine rute überall reinhalten darf?

der praktische termin war lustig. wir sollten kein tackle montieren, sondern casten.
unterhand-wurf, überkopf-wurf, seitenwurf, maulwurf... ich war so locker und entspannt wie es nur sein kann. hab dann auch fast immer die mitte der ausgelegten scheibe getroffen.
nach den erfolgreichen würfen sprach mich einer der prüfer an:" dein stil gefällt mir, wir könnten dich in unserem casting-team gebrauchen. wirf nochmal so wie eben."
genau in dem moment verkrampfte sich bei mir alles, und ich hab das casting-gewicht 10m neben die scheibe in die vegetation geschmissen.
der offizielle meinte: "dann wohl doch nicht", ich dachte "lmaa, ich hab den schein und gut".

mfg Backi


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung?*

Gug mal auf "fangplatz.de" da kannst eine prüfung im  internet machen.


----------

